

18 startup projects launched at Garage48 Tallinn 2011 - jkaljundi
http://shrt.st/zmb

======
pirko
Why add startup to the title when the article says "18 Projects launched on
Garage48 Tallinn 2011"? The article never mention that it's about startups.

~~~
jkaljundi
No idea where I copy & pasted this headline from :) Agreed that we create
projects & services, not startups per se.

